# DIY Embroidery Hooping Station



## ejansen7759 (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can get complete directions for DIY Embroidery Hoop Station?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Have a look a few posts below this: Home-made hooping station


----------



## mike995 (Dec 19, 2020)

AlisonB said:


> Have a look a few posts below this: Home-made hooping station


I don’t see any posts below.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try this: Search results for query: hooping station


----------

